# Diabetic Toe Amputation



## Manugal1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Am having a hard time finding a good dx code for this.  We did not do the amputation nor was it traumatic.  Pt is diabetic and has his toe removed due to his disease, this is within the global and am assuming it cannot be coded as hx of V49.72.  Thanks for the help, Diane


----------



## kgoldman CPC COC (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes you would code V49.7x depending on which toe and include your diabetic code with manifestations if known.

Hopes this helps.

Kim


----------

